

Show HN: Create your personal website with just one click - dittes
https://brandme.io/

======
MartinMcGirk
I really like the idea of an online resume, but I'm hesitant to sign up
without knowing what the end product might look like.

Are there example resumes I can look at to see what I'd be getting? If so, it
might be a good idea to link to them on your site so that I can see if it
floats my boat.

~~~
lime08
Thanks for your feedback! The landing page with a preview of a profile should
be up any minute.

In the meantime, you could have a look at our profiles:
[https://brandme.io/about](https://brandme.io/about)

~~~
MartinMcGirk
That was quick work! And I guess that homepage scrolled all along, so now I
feel like a right chump for not noticing there was more info below.

Anyway, another fun thing for you to look at if you're so inclined is that
when I just tried to sign up there, I clicked allow on the linked in
authentication screen, and now I'm seeing a 404 nginx page at
[https://brandme.io/martin-mcgirk](https://brandme.io/martin-mcgirk)

The profiles look amazingly swish though, and custom domains would be huge.
Can't wait to get one and congrats on the launch!

~~~
dittes
Thanks, we will look into that. For some reason your profile was not set up
all the way.

------
meta_pseudo
Nice idea!, While authenticating with linkedin
[https://brandme.io/oauth/cancel](https://brandme.io/oauth/cancel) results in
something went wrong error, I think it should redirect to proper page where
one can try to authenticate again in case someone accidentally clicked on
cancel instead of allow access.

------
seanwilson
I like the idea but could you include a sample showing a LinkedIn profile and
the site it produced? I'm reluctant to login with my account to test this and
give away my details.

~~~
dittes
Great idea - we are already working on a discovery feature:
[https://brandme.io/discovery](https://brandme.io/discovery) and could feature
one profile per day on the homepage as sample.

~~~
lime08
Thanks for your feedback. The landing page with a preview of a profile should
be updated any minute.

In the meantime, you could have a look at our profiles:
[https://brandme.io/about](https://brandme.io/about)

------
mattuk
Fantastically quick and simple. It requires a well-formed LinkedIn profile
though, my bullet-point structure didn't look too pretty.

~~~
dittes
Thank you! We try to improve the app as we learn more about how people
structure their profile. Or you can just edit it afterwards.

------
eastCoastAlan
very cool. I like how you've optimised for a frictionless signup. The LinkedIn
link is a smart way to leverage people's existing profiles. Is the connection
between brandme.io and linkedin live? I.e. if I update my linkedin profile
will my brandme site auto update?

Great work and well done for launching!

------
s3nnyy
I would love to use this but I'd appreciate an option not having to import my
LinkedIn.

------
gtirloni
I immediately thought of about.me. It'd be nice if the difference were made
explicit.

------
jrm2k6
Nice! I guess I need to work on my import from LinkedIn feature for json-
resume-dynamic on npm. :)

------
epictoo
Seems there is a bug on profile's github link.

------
jastanton
have you ever thought about making it printer friendly as well?

~~~
dittes
Interesting though. I guess there are some cases for that. We will put it on
the list. Thanks!

------
JanKoenig
pretty easy setup, makes a neat online resume.

~~~
dittes
Thanks!

